# White mold



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Can one take a chunk of white mold from a cheese you like, puree it (like a blue) and add it to the milk during cheesemaking to reculture it? Like how you can do that with blues, do you guys think that'll work with some white molds? Just thinking outloud.
Megan


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I've thought of about this alot and done some reading. If it were only one white mold in the cheese it would probably work as long as it wasn't contaminated at any point. If it were a combo of molds you would not be able to tell relative strengths and probably could not duplicate the results of the initial inoculation. For example the pen cand being stronger than the geo cand...or maybe it is the other way around. In and aged cheese the pen cand will probably have dominated. 
That's my thoughts...


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah that sounds right.
Thanks!
Megan


----------

